# How to use Idea Internet on PC ??



## pra_2006 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi friends i am from Lucknow and using Idea Prepaid Service with lifetime plan on my Nokia N73ME mostly i use Idea Fresh Gprs on my cell but i want to surf on my PC i have done all settings on my PC and connect it using Idea Internet but whenever i try to connect it shows me this error Error 734: The PPP link control protocol was terminated pls tell me whats going wrong reply me fast


----------



## agnels (Feb 4, 2008)

Just use nokia pc suite 6.85 under settings select idea up as your operator. And then connect to net but are you on unlimited plan? They are deducting surfing charges at 2p/KB even he you are on power plan , a problem they are unable to resolve.

Or just in to www.ideafresh.com/gprs_settings.php. All the instructions are given over there. Make sure u have the latest pc suite installed. This worked for me should work for you as well.


----------



## pra_2006 (Feb 6, 2008)

agnels said:


> Just use nokia pc suite 6.85 under settings select idea up as your operator. And then connect to net but are you on unlimited plan? They are deducting surfing charges at 2p/KB even he you are on power plan , a problem they are unable to resolve.
> 
> Or just in to www.ideafresh.com/gprs_settings.php. All the instructions are given over there. Make sure u have the latest pc suite installed. This worked for me should work for you as well.



I have tried it there r 4 Idea options in pc suite and i have tried them all but none of them working and the link u gave is not working do u have any other solution ?


----------

